# Magic Sign Hedo Turkoglu



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

We could be getting our Small Forward. Realgm is reporting that we're signing Turkoglu to a 6-year $40 Million offer sheet, and San Antonio will have 15 days after July 14th to match(they probably won't). This is a big risk if you ask me, offering that much money, for that long to Hedo Turkoglu. Turkoglu has historically sucked coming off the bench, so if he's playing behind Hill this will be a bad move in my opinion.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeah right like Hill is coming back. I have been hearing that for years, he is done!!!

Turkoglu can play , good signing!! The Magic really need help at SF.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

Hedo did fine during the regular season, but lousy during the playoffs. Therefore, good signing for the Magic.

:rocket:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey! I think you guys will win some games next season!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> Hey! I think you guys will win some games next season!


Haha, the way people talk you'd think the Magic have sucked forever, and not had a winning record the previous eleven seasons like they did. :uhoh: 

This is a good signing IMO, considering what Foyle, Alston, Okur, and others have received Turkoglu is definitely worth the MLE. He can shoot, dribble, and start at the 3 or be the sixth man. Our team is set now, assuming the Spurs don't match (which is altogether possible).

Francis, Nelson
Mobley, Stevenson, Bogans
Hill, Turkoglu
Howard, Gooden, Garrity
Cato, DeClercq


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

We are overpaying a bit, but I do think this signing is good for the team. Turkoglu is the type of player that I wanted at the SF position, and if he can show the ability to play starter minutes, I would say he's worth the money. He's a very capable shooter from the outside and brings more athleticism, defense, and rebounding to the table than Garrity.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Francis, Nelson
> Mobley, Stevenson, Bogans
> Hill, Turkoglu
> ...


Wow, if we do end up with Turkoglu and are still able to re-sign Stevenson, we'll have a very deep bench. Just from that depth chart, our bench is better than our starting lineup last season minus T-Mac. A deep bench is good to have, and with all the quality players being added, we could now make trades and not have to worry about who's going to step in for the traded player because of the quality backups we have at each position. While this is overpaying for Turkoglu, I don't really care all that much, it's worth it if that's what it takes.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Wow. I just found out that Brian Cardinal was a free agent. Man, I had no idea. He would have been a perfect signing, and much more worthwhile than Turkoglu. Is anyone showing interest in him? He's an ultimate hustle player, but produces incredibly well. He rates very high on both traditional statistical measures and plus/minus ratings. Knowing the Magic organization, they probably didn't even discuss Cardinal, but not only would he have came cheap, he would have been a far better player. Whoever picks him up for next year is getting a FANTASTIC bargain.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Did anyone notice that this is solely a report by realGM, and there is no article/news link with it. The link they have is actually a realGM link that doesn't work. Makes me wonder what "sources" they have.
Anyhow, the signing could prove to be good as Turkoglu is young, and has played reasonably well for the Spurs and Kings before. He still hasn't reached his potential though, and he has height and an outside shot at the 3 position which we need. I still don't see how he is any better of a signing than Jackson, but I'm sure the Magic want to get the roster solidified sooner rather than later.
Does anybody have any knews on Jackson's situation, or the Caron Butler report that came out earlier?
Remember the Spurs can still match the offer, or go over, especially seeing as it looks like Ginobili is going to sign an offer-sheet with the Nuggets starting at $9 million per.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

And it's official.
ESPN is reporting it now on their website.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> Did anyone notice that this is solely a report by realGM, and there is no article/news link with it. The link they have is actually a realGM link that doesn't work. Makes me wonder what "sources" they have.
> Anyhow, the signing could prove to be good as Turkoglu is young, and has played reasonably well for the Spurs and Kings before. He still hasn't reached his potential though, and he has height and an outside shot at the 3 position which we need. I still don't see how he is any better of a signing than Jackson, but I'm sure the Magic want to get the roster solidified sooner rather than later.
> Does anybody have any knews on Jackson's situation, or the Caron Butler report that came out earlier?
> Remember the Spurs can still match the offer, or go over, especially seeing as it looks like Ginobili is going to sign an offer-sheet with the Nuggets starting at $9 million per.


ESPN is reporting it as well, it's not just realgm. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1835898


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

bad day for Spurs. They are done.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Not a bad move by Orlando. I would have rather gotten Stephen Jackson because he is a better defender, but other than Jackson, there really wasn't anyone else available at SF or C that Orlando could have probably gotten for the MLE.

It is quite a long deal, but it is only the MLE. Definitely not as bad as the Okur and Foyle deals. I think even the Rafer Alston signing is a lot worse than this one.

As long as Hedo plays some defense, he should be a real solid addition. He'll look like an even better signing if Hill can't return.

We need to re-sign DeShawn Stevenson now. If we do, we've got real solid backups at PG, SG, and SF.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> As long as Hedo plays some defense, he should be a real solid addition. He'll look like an even better signing if Hill can't return.


The thing is, can Hedo really assert himself to play defense. We know he can do it on the offensive end when he is hot, and he can even pass it decently but I don't know if he puts enough effort into defense. He defently has the size and speed to be a decent defender, but he isn't yet.
I also believe that Jackson would have been a better signing, but Turkoglu is not bad. He's still pretty young, and has the ability to improve.
I'm starting to really like what we're trying to do here, it's a lot better than what we came into the season with last year!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> The thing is, can Hedo really assert himself to play defense. We know he can do it on the offensive end when he is hot, and he can even pass it decently but I don't know if he puts enough effort into defense. He defently has the size and speed to be a decent defender, but he isn't yet.
> I also believe that Jackson would have been a better signing, but Turkoglu is not bad. He's still pretty young, and has the ability to improve.
> I'm starting to really like what we're trying to do here, it's a lot better than what we came into the season with last year!


True. As much grief as I have given Weisbrod and although I still would rather have Tmac around, Weis has done a fantastic job of putting more talent and depth on the team. He traded one very desirable guy in Tmac along with 3 undesirable guys, which may turn out to be a great move in the long run.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

With the way this market has been I don't think Jackson for just the MLE was very realistic anyway. Turkoglu is a good signing, the Magic's future is looking bright.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Weisbrod's master plan is starting to shape out a little bit, and is looking pretty good. We have a deep, talented and young team with good backups at every position. Dwight Howard's looking good in Summer League, particularly rebounding and blocking shots, and today he led our team with 15 points. We have a reliable backup plan in case Grant Hill goes down once again in Hedo Turkoglu, and we still have Gooden and DeClercq on the trading block if Weisbrod feels we need to make another move. Don't threaten the guy's life, he's just turned this team into a playoff team next season!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Good move by the Magic and here is why. With Hedo on the roster, that now gives the Magic 4 guys you better not leave wide open from 3P land. Garrity, Bogans and Mobley would be the other 3. 

We pretty much have 3 of the best 3P shooters in the league. This will certainly spread the D for us, opening up lanes for Gooden, Howard, Francis, Nelson and Hill to go down for easy layups/dunks. 

From what it sounds like the Magic will re-sign Stevenson and IMO they will also give Kasun a contract to replace ZaZa. I doubt Hunter is re-signed. 

2004-2005 Magic roster:

G Francis (Nelson)
G Mobley (Bogans, Stevenson)
F Hill (Hedo)
F Howard (Gooden, Garrity)
C Cato (Declercq, Kasun)

That would be 13 players with Kasun probably on the I/R.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> Good move by the Magic and here is why. With Hedo on the roster, that now gives the Magic 4 guys you better not leave wide open from 3P land. Garrity, Bogans and Mobley would be the other 4.
> 
> We pretty much have 3 of the best 3P shooters in the league. This will certainly spread the D for us, opening up lanes for Gooden, Howard, Francis, Nelson and Hill to go down for easy layups/dunks.
> ...


Are you trying to say you dont think we should sign Rod Grizzard?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say you dont think we should sign Rod Grizzard?


:laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

FloridaToday report on this by John Denton -

http://www.floridatoday.com/topstories/0707sign.htm

---

Apparently Turkoglu's agent is Lon Babby, who is also Garrity and Hill's agent which I am sure helped.

I hope for Orlando that SA does not decide to match. Hopefully SA will re-sign Ginobili and Bowen and leave Hedo alone.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I hope for Orlando that SA does not decide to match. Hopefully SA will re-sign Ginobili and Bowen and leave Hedo alone.


That's what I'm hoping. Bowen has already agreed to re-sign with the Spurs, now it's just a matter of whether or not San Antonio will match the ridiculous deal that Ginobili gets from Denver or whoever. Supposedly the Nuggets are offering a 6-year deal starting at $9 Million.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Are they really offering Manu that much?

If so, he will be known as one of the most overpaid players EVER.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> bad day for Spurs. They are done.


??? How so?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Britton Johnsen will be on our final 15 man roster, as will Kasun I think.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Ginobili to resign with Spurs for 6 years, between $50-55 Million 

Great news for the Magic. With Bowen and Ginobili headed back to San Antonio, I seriously doubt they match our deal for Turkoglu.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Ginobili to resign with Spurs for 6 years, between $50-55 Million
> 
> Great news for the Magic. With Bowen and Ginobili headed back to San Antonio, I seriously doubt they match our deal for Turkoglu.


With those two guys re-signing, the Spurs don't have the cap space to match the Magic's offer.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Turkoglu is 6'10 a very good shooter, and can put the ball on the floor. Very good ball handling skills and mobility for being so tall. Turkoglu is a tough match up, I am glad the Magic signed him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> bad day for Spurs. They are done.



This has to be a sarcastic post, because all of San Antonio has been wanting him out of here the day our season was over.


I think it's a good signing for Orlando, especially since they don't have many shooters on the team. Hedo can shoot, and he can rebound well for his position, but beyond that, he's not that good.



As far as SA matching it, well, they actually do have enough to match it, since they are signing Brent Barry for roughly the same amount per season. However, Hedo is yours, and I'm willing to bet the farm on it. Devin Brown earned some minutes this season from the playoffs last season, so there's not space anymore for Hedo on this team.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

No doubt with San Antonio re-signing Ginobli and signing Brent Barry they wont match the offer for Turkoglu.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Good pick by SA in Barry. Adding him to the team and keeping Bowen/Manu means they had a successful offseason IMO.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

If Brian Cardinal can receive the same 6 year, $39 million deal that Turkoglu does then I'm pretty happy to say we didn't over pay him.
Sure, their stats are very similar but Cardinal is 2 years older than Turkoglu (27 to 25), and has had 1 good season in his career. A 33 year old Cardinal will not be worth the money he's getting then.
If Hubie can give Cardinal the MLE for 6 years, then I'm pretty pleased with our signing of Turkoglu.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> Good pick by SA in Barry. Adding him to the team and keeping Bowen/Manu means they had a successful offseason IMO.


I agree, great signing by San Antonio with Barry, and being able to keep Bowen and Ginobili makes this offseason a good one for the Spurs, and they should be right back in the thick of things next season.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic expected to finalize deal with Turkoglu today

GM John Weisbrod turns his attention to landing another front-court player.

By Tim Povtak | Sentinel Staff Writer 

LINK(Login Required) 

This is the part of the article I found most interesting...


> Magic General Manager John Weisbrod, who is in Las Vegas with his summer-league team, already has turned his attention to the next step in the rebuilding process, an overhaul featuring Tracy McGrady's trade to Houston.
> 
> With Turkoglu secured as a starting small forward, Weisbrod has been talking to several teams about potential trades for another front-court player.
> 
> ...


Like I've been saying all offseason, I think Drew Gooden is as good as gone. Seeing John Denton's answers to our questions yesterday just solidified that, and this article does nothing to change my mind. The only question now is where he's going, and who we're getting.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> "We've done the draft, * handled the Tracy situation *, gone through free agency, and now last and probably the most difficult piece is what we can accomplish by trade."


Doesn't he mean not handled it?


----------

